# Goodbye, Bricks And Mortar?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With the high cost of leasing, some businesses are turning their businesses into mobile ones.

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-32128444

[h=1]Australian small firms take to four wheels[/h]By Tatyana LeonovBusiness reporter, Sydney


9 April 2015

From the sectionBusiness









*
The owner of the first mobile barber's shop in Australia, from Tuesdays to Saturdays she parks her converted van at different locations across Sydney's beachside suburb of Maroubra.Hairdresser Ep Weatherhead has a business that is going places.*
Together with one part-time member of staff, she cuts the hair of 40 men and boys on an average day.
The business - called The Barber Van - was set up in 2011 with 60,000 Australian dollars ($46,000; £31,000) of investment. Ms Weatherhead, 46, says she now has up to 1,000 regular customers paying 25 Australian dollars for a haircut.
She maintains a timetable on her website, so that users can check where to find her on a particular morning or afternoon. And she has all the permits she needs from the local authority to allow her to park and run her business.







Ep Weatherhead (left) now has up to 1,000 regular customers coming for haircutsWhen Ms Weatherhead launched the mobile operation, she had been running a traditional bricks and mortar hairdresser salon for a number of years, but as the van quickly grew in popularity she closed the store to focus her efforts.
The Barber Van is part of a growing trend of Australian small firms hitting the road.
Led by the food sector, but now extending to other industries, more and more businesses are embracing the flexibility and significantly lower overheads that come from running their business on four wheels.
[h=2]Mobile back rubs[/h]Andrew Ward, founder of Sydney-based massage business 3 Minute Angels, says that launching a mobile massage centre is the next logical step for his firm.
Set up in 2002, his trained masseurs are currently hired by businesses to provide massages in the workplace, or at events such as conferences and trade shows.







Andrew Ward is hoping that members of the public will help fund his planned Divine TruckMr Ward also says that running a massage van could enable people to enjoy a neck and back rub while enjoying a better view.
"I thought if you could look out over the beach or mountains whilst getting a massage - that would be an awesome personal experience," he says.
To help fund the van, which he plans to call The Divine Truck, he has launched a crowdfunding campaign, hoping to raise money from members of the people in exchange for them being the first to be able to use the service.







Andrew Ward wants his customers to be able to have a massage while looking at a good viewHe aims to raise 10,000 Australian dollars, to which he will need to add up to 15,000 Australian dollars.
"Even at maximum cost of 25,000 Australian dollars the truck would be a business premises that is less than half the bond on a prime retail lease in Sydney that I was previously looking at," he says.
Mr Ward already has a hi-tech design for his van drawn up, including transparent plastic walls.
"I thought when people see other people getting a massage it will make them want one too," he says.
"Of course we have internal blinds, so if a customer doesn't want to look out, or have people look in, we can make any of the three transparent walls private."
[h=2]Shark on wheels[/h]Paul Sharp's travelling business - a museum called Shark in a Bus - is a labour of love.
Containing a varied collection of marine artefacts, the star of the show is a 5m-long (16ft) preserved great white shark called Frankie.







The Shark in a Bus museum tours Australia in a converted 1957 Leyland bus







But customers can be thin on the ground in Australia's outback"It's my family collection," says Mr Sharp.
"Dad started collecting in the 1960s, and the exhibition has been displayed at various places. Before my father died he passed on the bulk of the collection to me. So I decided to re-interpret the display as a Shark in a Bus - a transportable museum."
Mr Sharp, who tours the museum around Australia, charges a five Australian dollar entry fee.
"Business is extremely variable," he says. "I have had anywhere between six to over 1,000 people through in a day. Last year... we had 15,000 people view the collection."
[h=2]Mobile laundry[/h]The voluntary sector in Australia has also caught the mobile bug, such as Orange Sky Laundry.
Launched in October of last year, the mobile laundry van provides free clothes washing for homeless people in Brisbane.







Nicholas Marchesi (left) and Lucas Patchett allow homeless people to wash their clothes for freeFounders and friends Nicholas Marchesi and Lucas Patchett have their own generator and arrange to source a water supply for free from either local businesses or a council.
Today, they have a team of 130 volunteers and average anywhere from 10 to 20 wash cycles per day across their two vans, each of which has a pair of washing machines and dryers.
[h=2]Growth plans[/h]Back at Ms Weatherhead's mobile hair salon, she cannot afford to secure water supplies for her van.
"We only do dry cuts," she explains. "If you had to wash hair you would require a clean water supply, waste water supply and a whole lot of other stuff. I have priced it and it would be prohibitive."
Yet despite the restrictions on what haircuts she can offer, she has plans to expand across Australia.
In the meantime she has secured a regular contract with the Royal Australian Navy to drive her van to three naval bases.
"This represents the growth I have been waiting for," she says.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I was going to do this with dog grooming last year but the groomer backed out on me. 
but with a trailer instead of self contained truck. 

The wife is now a certified dog trainer so, looking into an office/accesories trailer for doggie stuff.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Location, location, location.

Where does one establish a business? If you rely on walk-in business, you need to be assured that the neighbourhood won't change in the near future, and that your business caters to a broad enough market. If you rely on drive-in business, how much parking, or accessibility is there? I recall one eatery, on the south side of Ottawa, near a Costco. It should have been a success, but the nature of the intersection they were at, and the sheer difficulty of making certain turns, made it bloody hard for anyone passing by to make a snap decision "Hey, why don't we eat _there_?". The prices and food were decent, but the location made it hard to get any spontaneous clientele. They folded shortly after.

Then there is the not so small matter of the landlord. A local music store near me is folding. Chatting with the owner the other day, he emphasized that he wasn't _going_ out of business, but was forced into closing his business, due to the landlord. The property owner had decided that they were unwilling to share their bathroom with the music store anymore, and they would seal it off to the music store. And since a big part of the music store's revenue was from music lessons for kids, having an on-site bathroom was kind of a must-have. Then there was the not-so-small matter of the roof leaking, and not being tended to by the landlord.

You can see why so many small business owners have decided that they would rather operate out of a truck/van than take a risk on a specific location, or have to deal with, or cooperate with, others.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I never understood this kind of business. I can elaborate when I'm not on my phone. 

Unless they really enjoy cutting hair or massaging others, it's sad to me. They need to follow e-myth books (a lot to do with franchising), if they are looking to do well with a new idea.

Not having a boss is about the only positive.

To be fair I only read about the first 3 buses. 

I don't even know what to say about business any more. 

The classic is opening a restaurant in the same spot of a failed restaurant.

Whatevs


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I never understood this kind of business. I can elaborate when I'm not on my phone.
> 
> Unless they really enjoy cutting hair or massaging others, it's sad to me. They need to follow e-myth books (a lot to do with franchising), if they are looking to do well with a new idea.
> 
> ...


Well, business is certainly changing faster than it has ever done before. When we see the lease rates people want for price retail locations, heat, hydro and other costs associated with a store, you can see why entrepreneurs would look seriously at something like this. With the proper location and a solid business plan, I can see this working for a number of different businesses.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If there was a music gear van and I knew where to look for it--I'd consider it, but I'd vastly prefer a static location with regular hours.

Although spontaneous stops at the store, because I was driving by (or within a certain bock radius) would be fewer.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Be careful what you wish for.

I saw a guy once (OK, a few times) selling speakers out of a van. Turns out they weren't quite as good a deal as he claimed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2015)

They have mobile dentists here in San Francisco. They role up in a decked out big rig type thing that's the dental office and park on the street next to the office for a few days. You make your appointment, run down, run back up to work. The do basic services, but it's hella convenient.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Services from a van or truck, like skate-sharpening or a haircut, or even a filling or teeth-cleaning, is fine. Food from a truck is also fine. Non-perishable goods that one would normally expect to be able to return at a later date, if dissatisfied, well that's a whole other thing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Services from a van or truck, like skate-sharpening or a haircut, or even a filling or teeth-cleaning, is fine. Food from a truck is also fine. Non-perishable goods that one would normally expect to be able to return at a later date, if dissatisfied, well that's a whole other thing.


Good point about the returning stuff--although a brick & mortar store can close up shop fairly quickly too, but should have a greater likelihood of being there.

I have a friend who was given a gift certificate to a book store for his birthday, and before he could use it they closed up--they did have a closing sale, but didn't publicize it--by the time he found out about it they were still open, but very little was left and nothing he was really interested in--so he bought gifts for others.
If he'd waited a little longer or been out of town it would have been useless.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Good point about the returning stuff--although a brick & mortar store can close up shop fairly quickly too, but should have a greater likelihood of being there.
> 
> I have a friend who was given a gift certificate to a book store for his birthday, and before he could use it they closed up--they did have a closing sale, but didn't publicize it--by the time he found out about it they were still open, but very little was left and nothing he was really interested in--so he bought gifts for others.
> If he'd waited a little longer or been out of town it would have been useless.


Speaking of which does anyone know if Best Buy is going to honor Future Shop gift cards?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Speaking of which does anyone know if Best Buy is going to honor Future Shop gift cards?


Same owner--so hopefully they will--for those of you that have them.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I heard them say they'll honour warranties. If that's the case then my guess on the gift cards would be yes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Speaking of which does anyone know if Best Buy is going to honor Future Shop gift cards?


http://www.thebeaverton.com/nationa...-receive-severance-pay-in-best-buy-gift-cards


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm thinking Canadian winters would be a problem for a "van" based business.

And where do you park without being hassled?... certainly not on private property without permission and/or paying. The issue of liability also comes to mind.

Can't argue entirely against it since it works for some in some locations.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I saw a guy once (OK, a few times) selling speakers out of a van. Turns out they weren't quite as good a deal as he claimed.


I've been approached by guys doing this. They are usually stolen. I get the license number and report it to police. One guy saw me looking at his license plate and yelled out to me that they weren't hot, which means they were. I have friends and family that have had their homes broken into. I'll get every one of these guys I come across.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I've been approached by guys doing this. They are usually stolen. I get the license number and report it to police. One guy saw me looking at his license plate and yelled out to me that they weren't hot, which means they were. I have friends and family that have had their homes broken into. I'll get every one of these guys I come across.


You see them around here selling things like blankets, pocket bikes, flags and factory/warehouse over runs etc.. Quite legal right down to business license. They usually are in the corner of a parking lot in one of the malls. Some of them are not too bad....some you get what you pay for. I picked up a "warehouse over run" surround sound system complete with a built in tube amp with blue colored 12AX7 tubes. I got it at a yard sale for next to nothing. DiVinci by name. Just one problem with it.....they never came with remotes so you can't use half the things in it. It defaults to aux in but the speakers are so-so. But it's all legal.
As far as 'food' trucks go, a friend out of Summerland buys fruits and vegetables in season and sells them here....and makes a killing. He spends winters on a nice warm beach somewhere. My younger brother is now retired but he used to do bobcat work/snow removal.....basically out of a truck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> You see them around here selling things like blankets, pocket bikes, flags and factory/warehouse over runs etc.. Quite legal right down to business license. They usually are in the corner of a parking lot in one of the malls. Some of them are not too bad....some you get what you pay for. I picked up a "warehouse over run" surround sound system complete with a built in tube amp with blue colored 12AX7 tubes. I got it at a yard sale for next to nothing. DiVinci by name. Just one problem with it.....they never came with remotes so you can't use half the things in it. It defaults to aux in but the speakers are so-so. But it's all legal.
> As far as 'food' trucks go, a friend out of Summerland buys fruits and vegetables in season and sells them here....and makes a killing. He spends winters on a nice warm beach somewhere. My younger brother is now retired but he used to do bobcat work/snow removal.....basically out of a truck.


The guys I mentioned in my post were driving around and approaching people from their truck which had no sign on it. They were quite a different type than the ones you mentioned in your post above.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dradlin said:


> I'm thinking Canadian winters would be a problem for a "van" based business.
> 
> And where do you park without being hassled?... certainly not on private property without permission and/or paying. The issue of liability also comes to mind.
> 
> Can't argue entirely against it since it works for some in some locations.


exactly. our governments like to control this sort of stuff.
for the longest time in Toronto, the only food trucks they would give license to were for hotdogs, french-fries and ice cream. so much for a world class city.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I've been approached by guys doing this. They are usually stolen. I get the license number and report it to police. One guy saw me looking at his license plate and yelled out to me that they weren't hot, which means they were. I have friends and family that have had their homes broken into. I'll get every one of these guys I come across.


In my experience, they aren't hot - just really cheap knock-offs. How many of us can tell a good speaker from a bad one just by looking at it? Even if it has the FR on a cheezy decal on the front. And a van is not a good listening environment, even if they had a source and amp. 

The biggest issue, as mentioned, is you get them home, find out they're crap and take them back. To what? An empty parking lot? Kinda like buying a Chibson, thinking its a real Gibson, from someone on CL. How do you return it?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> The biggest issue, as mentioned, is you get them home, find out they're crap and take them back. To what? An empty parking lot? Kinda like buying a Chibson, thinking its a real Gibson, from someone on CL. How do you return it?


Again, there's no guarantee a brick & mortar shop won't just close up, but there's a lot more uncertainty and a bigger risk with buying out of a vehicle, etc.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> In my experience, they aren't hot - just really cheap knock-offs. How many of us can tell a good speaker from a bad one just by looking at it? Even if it has the FR on a cheezy decal on the front. And a van is not a good listening environment, even if they had a source and amp.
> 
> The biggest issue, as mentioned, is you get them home, find out they're crap and take them back. To what? An empty parking lot? Kinda like buying a Chibson, thinking its a real Gibson, from someone on CL. How do you return it?


ya, the white van speakers aren't usually stolen, theyre just overpriced junk with a shady sales technique that sometimes involves them suggesting theyre stolen, or were "leftover from a job" or "weren't recorded on an invoice" etc...to give the buyer the impression theyre getting a phenomenal deal.
ive been approached many times.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_van_speaker_scam
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/dont-be-a-sucker-the-white-van-speaker-scam-explained/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can see some of the service industries where the mobile store could work but when it comes to selling items from a truck, it would likely not work except in very exceptional circumstances or niche items. The "tool" trucks work well but they have a set route and clientele.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I can see some of the service industries where the mobile store could work but when it comes to selling items from a truck, it would likely not work except in very exceptional circumstances or niche items. The "tool" trucks work well but they have a set route and clientele.


In my old neighborhood in Mississauga, we used to see people selling food like lobster on the side of the road out of trucks (ewwww...) and on weekends in the summer, flags.
it always comes across as cheesy to me.
Where I live now, sometimes farmers (presumably) will sell corn and fruit out of trucks by the roadside.

IMO, a better alternative is the farmers markets that get set up once a week in plaza parking lots around here. Theyre a lot of fun, lots of variety of goods, usually predictable as they tend to do it for an entire season, and safer than having random dummies braking suddenly and pulling over on the roadside. Some examples of things at these markets are fresh produce, baked goods or preserves, crafts, even a guy that sharpens blades on the spot.

Im all for this sort of enterprise.


----------

